
Ask HN: Difference Between '/' and '/News'? - jdnordy
Can anyone explain to me the difference between the homepage and the &#x2F;news page of hackernews? Thank you in advanced.
======
nguyenkien
\--

~~~
ChrisGranger
There certainly _is_ a /news here. Hover the Hacker News text beside the [Y]
logo. The logo itself links to the home page.

~~~
nguyenkien
ah,I never pay attention to it. It seem doesn't has any different

